# Can you bill 96375 multiple times within 30 minutes.



## nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu (Dec 15, 2011)

I know that you can bill 96376 (same drug) only if 30 minutes has elapsed. My question is can you bill 96375 (different drugs) if they are given within 30 minutes of each other.

Example:
IV Push #1 given at 11:05 to 11:10
IV Push #2 (different drug) given at 11:12 to 11:15

Would this be coded as 96375 x 1 or 96375 x 2?


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu said:


> I know that you can bill 96376 (same drug) only if 30 minutes has elapsed. My question is can you bill 96375 (different drugs) if they are given within 30 minutes of each other.
> 
> Example:
> IV Push #1 given at 11:05 to 11:10
> ...



It appears from the description you can use 96375 for each NEW drug, so you can bill it twice.  I would bill two separate line items with the drug that was administered listed under the corresponding 96375 line.  A 59 modifier is allowed with 96375 so you might need to use that to show two separate IV push drugs were done.


----------



## nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu (Dec 15, 2011)

I am talking about billing quantity of 2, not a seperate line. Is is acceptable to bill 96375 x 2if two seperate drugs are given within the same 30 minute time frame?


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu said:


> I am talking about billing quantity of 2, not a seperate line. Is is acceptable to bill 96375 x 2if two seperate drugs are given within the same 30 minute time frame?



Sure, you could bill it that way.  I just thought perhaps it would be more clear on the claim if you billed it as two separate line items.  Some payers may not accept the unit billing on the 96375, it will depend on how they look at the billing.


----------



## nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

